# Color combination of my dog?



## Nala & Thor's Mom (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, I have two GSDs- both rescues. My black and tan female (Nala) we have had for a few years and she is amazing! We recently rescued Thor, and I'm not sure what his color combination is called? He is supposedly papered - but we don't have the papers. I'm not really interested in them just was happy to give him a safe home. BUT, what is he called? I have had people ask and I have no idea. Someone recently mentioned he is a Silver Sable? Can anyone help me? Thanks so much! (They are my profile picture/avatar photo)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can you post a larger picture?


----------



## Nala & Thor's Mom (Sep 25, 2012)

*Thor - Photo*

Hopefully this is larger, this is new to me


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Side view would be way better. We would need to see the body.


----------



## Nala & Thor's Mom (Sep 25, 2012)

*Another photo*

Here is a full body one; they happen to LOVE the AC on a hot day...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is still a black and tan, but with the tan very faded and light, almost white. His colour would be called Black and Silver.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Both are considered black and tan. One of them just has more cream of a tan.


----------



## Nala & Thor's Mom (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you! He's a sweet boy; I'm glad to just know what he is when people ask. I get a lot of questions about his coloring!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

That's so funny, do you have to step over your dogs a lot?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

That's a great picture!


----------

